# Lengthening interconnecting cables for a Philips Soundbar 8100 Home Theater Sub



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm new to the forum and I hope someone can give me some guidance. I recently purchased a Philips 8100 Soundbar system. I live in a an old restored firehouse and basically the 13-foot cable that came with the system is not long enough to stretch from the main Soundbar unit under my flat panel to the corner of the room where I want to place the sub. The sub powers the main wall unit and the connections to the main unit are undoubtedly proprietary--one is about 8 or 9 male pins and the other is female and has maybe 24 connector holes. I called Philips and they don't have a set of connector cables that would allow me to connect and thus lengthen the main cable (I probably need 25 feet total in order to get the sub into the corner where it sounds the best). Is there a solution? Or am I stuck with the original 13 feet of cables and a less than desireable sub placement? Can anyone build me a specialized connector cable for this type of sub? Thanks!


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome, K. Sorry, but, aside from buiding your own cabel, I don't have an answer, but, glad you could join. Have fun, Dennis


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

drdoan said:


> Welcome, K. Sorry, but, aside from buiding your own cabel, I don't have an answer, but, glad you could join. Have fun, Dennis


Thanks for the info! For a novice like me (I teach history for a living, and building subwoofer cable is about as alien to me as flying a 747 would be), where is the best place to obtain the right materials to build my own cable that would connect into the proprietary connections of the Philips Soundbar? Thanks again for replying.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You have two options. Cut and lengthen each wire to make the cable long enough or find mating male and female ends to create an extension cable. The second option would require you to take the cable to an electronics supply store or computer supply store to match up the ends. The diagram of the cable ends in the manual isn't to clear, but it may be a type of Molex connector. Proper identification of the cable ends would be the first step.


----------

